# Howdy All!



## jamesb (Dec 31, 2005)

Stumbled on this forum while googling places to talk BBQ...  I'm some what active on a few different BBQ forums, but sometimes I've just got the time to read more!

As for me? Texas born and Texas proud! 39 yrs old, married with 2 wonderful daughters, 7 and 9yrs old.

Been cooking since I could stand in a chair and help mom, been Grilling for 25 years and seriously into true BBQ for about 12 years. 

I currently cook on a variety of equipment depending on what I'm cooking, who I'm cooking for and the time I have to cook it... Here is a short list of the arsenal...

1 7 1/2' x 44" mobile offset
1 8' x 30" mobile offset, reverse flow w/1/2" firebox
1 WSM
1 ugly barrel pit
1 Brinkman Smoke n Pit
2 Weber 22 1/2" Kettles
1 Weber Smokey Joe
1 Weber Go Anywhere propane gasser
1 Weber Genesis Silver C propane gasser
1 Outdoor Chef 2 burner propane cook top
1 propane fish fryer
1 propane turkey fryer

That's about it... Looking to learn as much as I can here and contribute what I can...

James.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 31, 2005)

James,

Good to have you aboard! We always have room for one more around here and we absolutely love to talk about smoking meat and BBQ. Sounds like you are no stranger to the craft and with a larger arsenal than I have seen in a while.

Feel free to join in to any and all conversations already in progress or start a few of your own.

Take care!

Jeff


----------



## jamesb (Dec 31, 2005)

Many thanks for the welcome... Just cruising through a few of the mssgs and will pop in whenever I see somthing that I can contribute too... Hope I don't stir the pot too much!  :shock: 

James.


----------



## mikeold (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi James,
Welcome to the forum. If you like to discuss BBQ this is surely the place to do it. Sounds like you will have a lot to offer. You'll find that many of the folks here have a great deal of expierence and are more than willing to share it. Have fun and I look forward to hearing from you.

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the BEST smoking forums on the 'net.  That's quite an impressive list of serious toys that you have there James.  When you get the chance post some pictures as we like to see what kind of pits others use.

Glad that you found us and hope that you will share you knowledge of the Smoking Art.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 1, 2006)

Greetings James!
      I'm impressed! With and inventory like that, it's obvious that you have a lot more experience than I do ..... and probably a lot of our members. Welome to the forum and I look forward to your posts. Please don't hesitate to share your experience with us.


----------



## jamesb (Jan 1, 2006)

Pics? You want pics??? I've got pics! You asked for it...

My Big Ugly Pit,  7 1/2' x 44" offset







The 8' x 30" Reverse Flow offset






My cobbled together Ugly Barrel Pit and the old broke down kettle I use as a burn barrel...






My Weber Gasser and the 2 burner propane cook top...






Ribs and Butts on the Big Ugly Pit






Eating as fast as I can slice...






Very Crowded driveway...






What we pull the trailers with, Wife's Tahoe and my Silverado











Future smoker fodder out at the in-laws ranch...






Well, you didn't ask for all that but...
James.


----------



## jamesb (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh don't let the equipment list fool ya, I've still got tons to learn... I'll gladly help out with anything that I have experience with...

James.


----------



## dennis (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi James,

Excuse the question from a novice, but what is the purpose of those pieces of iron sticking up off your big smoker on the red trailer?  I see Jeff has some pipes coming up off of his at his homepage photo, they look like counterweights for the hoods though? Those mobile offset smokers, I guess that is what you have on the trailers.  Did you make those yourself?
That "ugly barrel pit" is so ugly, it's beautiful!!

Thanks.

Dennis


----------



## mikeold (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey James,
Nice toys!!

Mike


----------



## jamesb (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeppers the wife is the one who named it the Big Ugly Pit! Sure does cook good tho and it helps to keep my redneck status by parking it in the driveway!

Those things sticking up on the other offset have pulleys at the top and originally had cables and counter weights hanging off of them to assist in opening and closeing the doors. I didn't like them and took them off. I just have not taken the time to cut those uprights off yet...

As for the last question, both of these smokers are home made, just not by me... I can't weld,  heck I can barely cook! lol...

James.


----------



## dennis (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, if you ever get tired of that thing, the wife refuses to cook in it, I'll get the few remaining kamikaze pilots to come out of retirement and fly over to divebomb it. The smoker on the red trailer is a beauty.  I'd love to try some of it's products.

Dennis


----------



## monty (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard, James! Can I play with some of your toys? My gawd, man! You've got more artillery than the boys took with them to the desert! And then the inlaws ranch! The only thing necessary to complete this picture a beer distributorship. And if you do happen to have one, well, hats off to ya bud! Hope you enjoy visitin' with us!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 2, 2006)

James,
      Thanks for the pictures. That is some fine looking equipment and great chow. Again, welcome aboard!


----------



## jamesb (Jan 3, 2006)

Again everybody, thanks for the might fine welcome to this here forum...

Well srmonty, no beer distributorship... unfortunately... I do have the garage fridge full o'beer tho...  and of course, everybody is more than welcome to stop on by while we be cooking or eating!

James.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 3, 2006)

Dennis, Thanks for the pictures. Being a former ranch hand and a butcher, I really like the picture of them beeves. Oh and nice hardware too! :mrgreen:


----------



## jamesb (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks again Earl... I'm very fortunate to have married into a great hard working farming/ranching family... I like to hang with folks of high moral value and that is something that is become hard to find these days. I tell ya the cooker inventory ain't very pretty, but it does turn out some might fine eats! And then we have all of the fine family folk to share it with...

Happy New Year to ya!

James.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 4, 2006)

Let me add my howdy as well James. Good to see ya over here. You're gonna hafta let me know when some of that in-law fodder becomes available.


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi and welcome, James. Those are some impressive pics...what an arsenal!!! I thnk I may have to add you to my list of all-time heros!
 :shock: 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## jamesb (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey there, glad I found this place... I thought that avatar looked familiar! How come you didn't tell us about it sooner? I actually found it from google search for BBQ forums... I'm always on the lookout for a place to talk Q!

James.


----------



## jamesb (Dec 31, 2005)

Stumbled on this forum while googling places to talk BBQ...  I'm some what active on a few different BBQ forums, but sometimes I've just got the time to read more!

As for me? Texas born and Texas proud! 39 yrs old, married with 2 wonderful daughters, 7 and 9yrs old.

Been cooking since I could stand in a chair and help mom, been Grilling for 25 years and seriously into true BBQ for about 12 years. 

I currently cook on a variety of equipment depending on what I'm cooking, who I'm cooking for and the time I have to cook it... Here is a short list of the arsenal...

1 7 1/2' x 44" mobile offset
1 8' x 30" mobile offset, reverse flow w/1/2" firebox
1 WSM
1 ugly barrel pit
1 Brinkman Smoke n Pit
2 Weber 22 1/2" Kettles
1 Weber Smokey Joe
1 Weber Go Anywhere propane gasser
1 Weber Genesis Silver C propane gasser
1 Outdoor Chef 2 burner propane cook top
1 propane fish fryer
1 propane turkey fryer

That's about it... Looking to learn as much as I can here and contribute what I can...

James.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 31, 2005)

James,

Good to have you aboard! We always have room for one more around here and we absolutely love to talk about smoking meat and BBQ. Sounds like you are no stranger to the craft and with a larger arsenal than I have seen in a while.

Feel free to join in to any and all conversations already in progress or start a few of your own.

Take care!

Jeff


----------



## jamesb (Dec 31, 2005)

Many thanks for the welcome... Just cruising through a few of the mssgs and will pop in whenever I see somthing that I can contribute too... Hope I don't stir the pot too much!  :shock: 

James.


----------



## mikeold (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi James,
Welcome to the forum. If you like to discuss BBQ this is surely the place to do it. Sounds like you will have a lot to offer. You'll find that many of the folks here have a great deal of expierence and are more than willing to share it. Have fun and I look forward to hearing from you.

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the BEST smoking forums on the 'net.  That's quite an impressive list of serious toys that you have there James.  When you get the chance post some pictures as we like to see what kind of pits others use.

Glad that you found us and hope that you will share you knowledge of the Smoking Art.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 1, 2006)

Greetings James!
      I'm impressed! With and inventory like that, it's obvious that you have a lot more experience than I do ..... and probably a lot of our members. Welome to the forum and I look forward to your posts. Please don't hesitate to share your experience with us.


----------



## jamesb (Jan 1, 2006)

Pics? You want pics??? I've got pics! You asked for it...

My Big Ugly Pit,  7 1/2' x 44" offset







The 8' x 30" Reverse Flow offset






My cobbled together Ugly Barrel Pit and the old broke down kettle I use as a burn barrel...






My Weber Gasser and the 2 burner propane cook top...






Ribs and Butts on the Big Ugly Pit






Eating as fast as I can slice...






Very Crowded driveway...






What we pull the trailers with, Wife's Tahoe and my Silverado











Future smoker fodder out at the in-laws ranch...






Well, you didn't ask for all that but...
James.


----------



## jamesb (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh don't let the equipment list fool ya, I've still got tons to learn... I'll gladly help out with anything that I have experience with...

James.


----------



## dennis (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi James,

Excuse the question from a novice, but what is the purpose of those pieces of iron sticking up off your big smoker on the red trailer?  I see Jeff has some pipes coming up off of his at his homepage photo, they look like counterweights for the hoods though? Those mobile offset smokers, I guess that is what you have on the trailers.  Did you make those yourself?
That "ugly barrel pit" is so ugly, it's beautiful!!

Thanks.

Dennis


----------



## mikeold (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey James,
Nice toys!!

Mike


----------



## jamesb (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeppers the wife is the one who named it the Big Ugly Pit! Sure does cook good tho and it helps to keep my redneck status by parking it in the driveway!

Those things sticking up on the other offset have pulleys at the top and originally had cables and counter weights hanging off of them to assist in opening and closeing the doors. I didn't like them and took them off. I just have not taken the time to cut those uprights off yet...

As for the last question, both of these smokers are home made, just not by me... I can't weld,  heck I can barely cook! lol...

James.


----------



## dennis (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, if you ever get tired of that thing, the wife refuses to cook in it, I'll get the few remaining kamikaze pilots to come out of retirement and fly over to divebomb it. The smoker on the red trailer is a beauty.  I'd love to try some of it's products.

Dennis


----------



## monty (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard, James! Can I play with some of your toys? My gawd, man! You've got more artillery than the boys took with them to the desert! And then the inlaws ranch! The only thing necessary to complete this picture a beer distributorship. And if you do happen to have one, well, hats off to ya bud! Hope you enjoy visitin' with us!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 2, 2006)

James,
      Thanks for the pictures. That is some fine looking equipment and great chow. Again, welcome aboard!


----------



## jamesb (Jan 3, 2006)

Again everybody, thanks for the might fine welcome to this here forum...

Well srmonty, no beer distributorship... unfortunately... I do have the garage fridge full o'beer tho...  and of course, everybody is more than welcome to stop on by while we be cooking or eating!

James.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 3, 2006)

Dennis, Thanks for the pictures. Being a former ranch hand and a butcher, I really like the picture of them beeves. Oh and nice hardware too! :mrgreen:


----------



## jamesb (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks again Earl... I'm very fortunate to have married into a great hard working farming/ranching family... I like to hang with folks of high moral value and that is something that is become hard to find these days. I tell ya the cooker inventory ain't very pretty, but it does turn out some might fine eats! And then we have all of the fine family folk to share it with...

Happy New Year to ya!

James.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 4, 2006)

Let me add my howdy as well James. Good to see ya over here. You're gonna hafta let me know when some of that in-law fodder becomes available.


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi and welcome, James. Those are some impressive pics...what an arsenal!!! I thnk I may have to add you to my list of all-time heros!
 :shock: 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## jamesb (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey there, glad I found this place... I thought that avatar looked familiar! How come you didn't tell us about it sooner? I actually found it from google search for BBQ forums... I'm always on the lookout for a place to talk Q!

James.


----------

